

Facebook Open Sources Imaging Library for Android Called Fresco - lexlinton
https://github.com/facebook/fresco

======
tyronen
Hello, I am one of the engineers on this project. Please see our blog post:
[http://code.facebook.com/posts/366199913563917/introducing-f...](http://code.facebook.com/posts/366199913563917/introducing-
fresco-a-new-image-library-for-android/?__mref=message_bubble)

and our web site: [http://frescolib.org](http://frescolib.org)

